# Report: Infiniti Rejects Initial Leaf EV Proposals, Demands More Power and Style



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan has already come clean on plans to build an Infiniti-branded version of its new Leaf electric car, but that doesn't mean the brand's luxury arm will just get a rebadged version of the functional eco-mobile. According to a report by Automotive News, Infiniti has already rejected several design and engineering proposals for the car because they were too similar to the Leaf itself and didn't live up to what the Infiniti brand stands for.

In an interview with AN, Nissan/Infiniti product planning boss Larry Dominique stated that, "… it needs to be very unique, not only in exterior design but in interior materials and in terms of its driving performance. It has to accelerate like an Infiniti. It has to be an Infiniti from the standpoint of dynamic performance."

Currnetly, the Leaf is rated at 107-hp and 207 ft-lbs of torque, but that output number is expected to be increased significantly with advances in battery technology that will be made in the several years before an Infiniti Leaf will be launched. And when it does arrive, according to Dominique, we shoul expect a stylish exterior, luxury interior and more exciting handling as well.

More: *Report: Infiniti Rejects Initial Leaf EV Proposals, Demands More Power and Style* on AutoGuide.com


----------

